# Wild red belly??



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

bought them at shark aquarium bout a month n 1/2. what u guys think?


----------



## thedon624 (Apr 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

they look fine to me. they're a little young maturity will make them thicker


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

If George was selling them as wilds than they most definately are.


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

theyll be fine.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I agree. They just look a little young yet. The big forehead will come with age.


----------

